# Tiels who hold things in feet



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

was wondering how many people have tiels who hold stuff in their feet on this forum....?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky does this really well


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

so does dally. tsuka only does toys but its more holding them down as he shreds them lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cookie does try and i aint seen taco or buttercup do this


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I've never seen Polly hold her food (I don't think) but she holds her toy ball with her foot, it's so cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its adorable when tiels do this. i could watch it for hours (though it means dally gets extra sunflower seeds lol)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is Lucky


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

Both of mine do it. Food, toys, anything. I like watching them.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its likely my favourite thing to watch with them. im surprised so many people have already responded and have tiels who do this lol

dally with a sunflower seed


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Graystar Is The Only One


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Both mine do it for lots of stuff, food and toys


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Cody never does this, but Itchy does, it's so cute. Wee little parrot


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Nope. Tiki doesnt hold anything in her feet  It would be cute if she did though.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

In the seed mix that I give to Sunny there are pumpkin seeds in it and he always holds them in his foot cuz it's so big. Sometimes I deliberately give him a pumpkin seed just to see him hold it with his foot.


----------



## stormdream (Jan 15, 2011)

Juno tries very hard. She'll lift up her foot and try to grasp whatever it is that's in her beak. She doesn't usually succeed, though.

My first tiel was a champion holder. Food, toys, everything.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Billie hasn't held anything with his feet yet, but I expect he will in time, as it's a typical characteristic of all parrots. (Isn't it?)


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

i have only seen mister do this once. well, a few times, but in the one play session. my camera wrist strap was the unfortunate recipient of the attention lol

was going to upload a picture.. got halfway through and my camera batteries died grr


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Most of mine do. Even my little baby Cockatiel, Quinn, is starting to hold food with his feet.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Peepers does not hold food or toys. But Clementine holds everything. Here's a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNqOIGKprcc


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

clem&peeps said:


> Peepers does not hold food or toys. But Clementine holds everything. Here's a video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNqOIGKprcc


Thats so cute


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

My Rocky holds food in her foot, my other 4 tiels dont


----------



## Eshana (Jan 3, 2011)

Shelby has never held anything in his feet. Is this an age related thing? Sometimes when I'm giving him a treat he'll make me hold it so he can eat it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

No its not age related


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

My Lucy used to hold everything in her feet but lately she hasn't been. Kind of strange, but with Lucy, strange is the norm. Anyways, she was the only bird that would do it, but now Skyler is giving it a try and hopefully he will succeed too


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Niko holds food and toys in his feet. And its always looks so cute. But Pola never does.


----------



## Thezookeeper (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, my Koda holds things in her feet sometimes. I told a local bird farm/store this and they didn't believe me. They said cockatiels NEVE hold things in their feet.


----------

